# Ugh... Took a couple days t-break from Adderall, get my refill tomorrow



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Too lower my tolerance I ran out early, been three days clean. I haven't been depressed per say but my mood has been noticeably low, the future looks grim, my motivation and energy have also taken a hit.

My SA has gotten a lot worse or returned too normal. I went into the restroom at my work and locked myself inside the stall and buried my head in my hands. It was too overwhelming to feel SA after the Adderall was covering my issues up.

I get my monthly RX of Adderall 30mg XR tomorrow. 

Talk about getting some relief...yikes. This is horrible ....being sober or untreated.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah that's one of the catches with stimulants. They carry such a risk of dependence. Missing even 1 day can be enough for some people to feel worse. But hey, it's good that you've got a medication that works for you. And works well.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't wanna paint a bad picture for Adderall XR or say that it isn't worth it, because I've used it myself and i know that most of the time it is reaally good at doing the job you intend it for (SA) but I long-term I honestly think it's a scary med to toy with. Because when you take these tolerance breaks you see even more clearly how low-energy you are and feel like crap, so this bad self image self perpetuates and makes you think you need the med even more, eventually you might get hooked even if it is only psychologically.. and personally, I found myself a more aggressive, less humor-ful individual by the time I was deciding to stop taking it.

Amphetamines just seem like a catch 22 in the long run for S.A/avoidance, thats just me and i could be totally 100% wrong in many people's cases. im not really in a position to judge med choices since im on nardil and a stimulant (Nuvigil) myself lol but id be careful, maybe combine it with something for tolerance like someone else on here does to make it more feasible long term? memantine? or even lyrica (supposedly has NMDA antagonist aspects to it like memantine but again i might be wrong on that, would love to hear more info about it, could be a calcium channel blocker)


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm concerned with rebound binge eatting and what if adderall just tanks all your muscles and you get fat. It may very well lower your body ability to recover. Plus if it causes low and high blood sugar that gonna effect mood.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn a lot of people on this forum recently are using amphetamines to treat their anxiety. It's great that so many people report it being helpful but personally I want to stay away from amphetamines, something about treating anxiety with a strong upper just seems like a bad idea to me, especially with the strong rebound effects and it being so tightly controlled that you end up really screwed for a few days if you mess with your dosage at all. That would be probably close to the end of my list of drugs that I would take.

I guess about 18 months ago I had really bad depression and I did want some amphetamines because of my desperation. But I found a better psychiatrist who really helped me out by properly diagnosing me and I am almost never depressed any more.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

I did not really experience a let down when i stopped taking addy.
I kind of felt a little better.
Although, I am going to go back on after about a 6 month hiatus for ADD symptoms that have resurfaced.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I got addicted to adderall, but luckily was able to just tell my doctor to cut me off, so you don't really need will power to quit after you do that. Still, the worst thing about adderall for me was that it gave me euphoria on tap. If you have depression that is kind of dangerous. The days coming off that drug were terrible. I didn't want to even move. Luckily I took that opportunity to watch 4 seasons of Breaking Bad in two days, lol.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah for depression, taking an upper is instantly amazing. And it's indicated for ADHD and ADD. But taking it Strictly for SAD.

Is anyone, just out curiosity, Taking amps just for SAD. I just think that there is such a contraindication between experiencing severe anxiety and taking Amphetamines. Panic attacks and states of a high anxiety cause my sympathetic nervous system to go into such a high degree of overdrive that I cannot imagine being on an Amphetamine. I mean a true panic attack with those powerful feelings of imminent doom, when every sound makes you feel terrified; That experience would, while on Adderall be so incredibly awful that I really want to hear from a severe true anxiety sufferer who is really relieved of those symptoms by taking amphetamines. It is just so counter-intuitive. Being in a nearly manic state and having a racing heart doesn't seem like throwing an amphetamine into that mix would do anything but harm.

I am just posing this as a question because I am curious as to why many of the regular users on here have started taking amphetamines.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

What everyone said above is true.

I feel like a worthless human being. I'm not trolling and I hope no one has to take Adderall to live life.

It's a sad story.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I pay the doctor every month too stay high. Get unnatural focus, energy levels and fake happiness.

Do you think I'm proud of this? I'm not.

With that said? I can't walk around depressed, tired, unmotivated and scared of people.

Why can't I cope with being human and having emotion? I wish with every ounce of my being not to be mentally ill.

I hate drugs but being mentally ill is worse.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

What is the official diagnosis which allows your doc to prescribe adderall?
Does he think you have adhd?


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

butterz said:


> What is the official diagnosis which allows your doc to prescribe adderall?
> Does he think you have adhd?


Every human being on this planet has ADHD, it's natural to be unfocused, unmotived from time too time. It's unnatural too take a drug to give you focus and motivation.

Sort answer, yes. Long answer, anyone could test positive for ADD/ADHD with basic knowledge of the symptoms.

If you want to be ADHD, you can. Just like if you want too be depressed or a aniexty disorder, than you can have that label and with that label comes treatment and the first line of treatment is drugs.

Welcome too the billion dollar American mental health enterprise.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Being in a nearly manic state and having a racing heart doesn't seem like throwing an amphetamine into that mix would do anything but harm.


I also doubt that this would be good, or would it? :blank


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

But adhd isn't only about being unmotivated and unconcentrated. It has many more symptoms.
So basically you only pretended to have adhd to get the addy?


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

butterz said:


> I also doubt that this would be good, or would it? :blank


That's the gray area in pharmacial behavioral medications, the disease or illness is unseen or cannot be proven. Unlike a broken arm that can be seen using X-Ray technology, there is NO technology to test the levels of neurotransmitters in your brain, they say you have an embalance of seretoine or dopamine in your brain but it cannot be tested, therefore cannot be proven.

This is how the mental health industry has made billions of dollars because mental health issues are open to subjective diagnoses, thereby widen the pool of people with potential mental diseases by every living human being walking this planet.

Mental disorder is felt and experienced there in lays the gray area.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Adhd can be tested through questionaires and other concentration tests so I wouldn't say it cannot be proven. 
But in the end I don't really care wether I have X or not as long as something actually works.

Have you tried antidepressants? Maybe a combo ssri+addy would work for you.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

butterz said:


> Adhd can be tested through questionaires and other concentration tests so I wouldn't say it cannot be proven.
> But in the end I don't really care wether I have X or not as long as something actually works.
> 
> Have you tried antidepressants? Maybe a combo ssri+addy would work for you.


What I'm trying to say is those questionairs are jokes and in no way determine disease.

Could you imagine taken questionairs to determine if you have HIV/ADDs? Sure you may have the symptoms of HIV/ADD but in no way did you prove they have the disease. Only a blood test or bodily fluid test could prove you had ADDs beyond any shadow of doubt.

Again, subjective diagnoses. Can we at least agree that the door is open to subjective tests and in no way definitive. A questionair to determine a disease? Come on now....

I have tried antidepressants, and thry just didn't do it for me. The side effects,
the time it takes to build up in your body to be effective all of these made antidepressants less attractive too me.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

BudBrownies said:


> Again, subjective diagnoses. Can we at least agree that the door is open to subjective tests and in no way definitive. A questionair to determine a disease? Come on now....


Of course. I also found that many of the questions didn't really describe some of my stuff. In the end you have to try meds to see if they work or not. I guess working is interpreted as you having adhd. But I'm not sure. I mean stimulants are also abused if they didn't work for normal people they'd not be abused.



> I have tried antidepressants, and thry just didn't do it for me. The side effects,
> the time it takes to build up in your body to be effective all of these made antidepressants less attractive too me.


Yes that sucks. I also hate having to take something for so long to even know if it works or not. I rather had an instant PRN antidepressant which is reliable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> I just think that there is such a contraindication between experiencing severe anxiety and taking Amphetamines. Panic attacks and states of a high anxiety cause my sympathetic nervous system to go into such a high degree of overdrive that I cannot imagine being on an Amphetamine. I mean a true panic attack with those powerful feelings of imminent doom, when every sound makes you feel terrified; That experience would, while on Adderall be so incredibly awful that I really want to hear from a severe true anxiety sufferer who is really relieved of those symptoms by taking amphetamines. It is just so counter-intuitive.


It might be counter-intuitive, but I have disabling anxiety and amphetamines still don't increase my anxiety at all. Years ago I too would have thought that giving a stimulant to someone with anxiety was like pouring gasoline on a fire, but that's not at all how it works. Anxiety is normally treated with CNS depressants, so it's understandably why you'd think that a CNS stimulant would be contraindicated.

I don't know why stimulants seem to have become popular around here. I started on amphetamines four years ago for treatment resistant depression. I got an official diagnosis of ADHD Primarily Inattentive. I don't know if my former pdoc really believed that or if he was just covering his a** since that's an easy way to justify a C-II stimulant. I now get Adderall from my GP where the script says it's for ADD, though it's not like he even asked me any questions to determine if I have ADD. I honestly don't know if I have ADD or not; I have serious doubts, but it improves mood so I won't complain about the diagnosis.

Amphetamines do increase confidence & make one more talkative, so they clearly could play a role in treating SA. Tolerance is the obvious problem with that though.

As for the addictive nature of Adderall, I'm prescribed 20mg twice a day. Most days I only take one pill though. For the first ten days of November I took none at all. In October I took nothing on 17 out of the 31 days. Apparently, it's not all that addictive if I can manage to do without for so many days. And I wasn't forced to go without. It's not as if I ran out of pills. I have several full bottles in stock plus two scripts that could be filled.


----------

